# Aldi Winter stuff - 28th Sept 2017



## Slioch (14 Sep 2017)

Looks like there could be some good stuff this year.

I've got one of their merino baselayers that I bought a couple of years back for £15 for the daily commute during the winter months. It's a brilliant bit of kit & still going strong.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...-expands-in-every-way-except-the-price-351158


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Sep 2017)

Merino jersey for £19.99, seems too good to be true...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Sep 2017)

And I've just bought a new Fly6.. damn!


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Sep 2017)

You might find these are merino and something else blend. Maybe not 100% merino.

I am not able to check the Aldi website, but details of the special buy products will surely be posted soon.....


----------



## petek (15 Sep 2017)

My Aldi Hi Vis rain jacket is still going strong , must be 4 years or so since bought for change out of a tenner.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Sep 2017)

I don't think the recent offers at Aldi (and at Lidl, to be fair) have matched those of a few years ago in terms of quality or range.

But, this offering sounds quite promising - and if Aldi have cycling stuff on offer, Lidl usually do as well.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2017)

The lights are normally good value. I haven't bought any clothes recently but might take a look at the Merino stuff. I think I bought Mrs C one last time and she said it was scratchy.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Sep 2017)

Last time I bought a merino top from aldi (admittedly, a long time ago) my daughters doll ended up wearing it.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Sep 2017)

I bought on of the merino jumpers a few years ago, and it turned out to be only a few percent merino. It is OK though. The merino baselayers are a bit scratchy, but are very good as a second layer over wicking fabric. Aldi stuff is good value, especially for newbies as it gives you the chance to try out stuff and see if it is useful to you.


----------



## mjr (15 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if the winter windproof jackets for women come in colours other than pink this time.


What do you mean not all women want to wear pink and not all men want to wear blue?






Anyway, not all Aldi stuff is great. Much more hit and miss than Lidl. Last panniers I bought there didn't last 6 weeks. The last round of lights seems to have suffered from weak/snapped mounting points, from what I've seen IRL.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2017)

All the stuff ive bought has allways been fine.If its not then you can return it,there good about honouring guarantees.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Sep 2017)

I am interested in the Fly6 light/camera rip off. I am abroad when come into store, so I hope they are available online.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Sep 2017)

Bought one of their ski compression tops a couple of years ago. Love wearing it on the bike, although for me generally only wearable in winter as it is too warm otherwise. Rain jacket has been excellent too.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958093, member: 45"]I have two Aldi base layers that must be over 12 years old. I only bought them once.[/QUOTE]
Well you bought cheap twice


----------



## mjr (16 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> All the stuff ive bought has allways been fine.If its not then you can return it,there good about honouring guarantees.


The failures have been design flaws rather than manufacturing defects and because it's not a shop I usually visit (ours is small and not in a great location for cycling access), bluntly my time going back would cost more than the refund. I suspect they make a fair chunk of their money on specials like that because I think they've gone downhill the last two or three years.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> I think they've gone downhill the last two or three years.



IME that covers Aldi generally - we used to do the bulk of our shopping there, but go elsewhere now. A shame as they genuinely were a breath of fresh air when they first arrived.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Sep 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> You might find these are merino and something else blend. Maybe not 100% merino.


Think you'll find most garments with the 'merino' tag are (varying) percentage blends thereof, and one needs to assess each item with that information clearly in mind. That said, a blend is probably more functional than 100%, but when it's only +<30% merino you're in the realm of: "let's stuff a bit in and then we can call it 'merino' " territory.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Sep 2017)

Not had any clothing from Aldi before, for the price sounds like it's worth a try see how I get on


----------



## ianbarton (16 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Think you'll find most garments with the 'merino' tag are (varying) percentage blends thereof, and one needs to assess each item with that information clearly in mind. That said, a blend is probably more functional than 100%, but when it's only +<30% merino you're in the realm of: "let's stuff a bit in and then we can call it 'merino' " territory.



I bought one of their Merino tops a couple of years ago. It was OK, but quite a bit shorter than other more expensive tops I own. I am 6ft 2" and it was really a couple of inches too short for me. I find Decathlon's Merino/other fabric mix better value and they have a decent body length.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Sep 2017)

ianbarton said:


> I bought one of their Merino tops a couple of years ago. It was OK, but quite a bit shorter than other more expensive tops I own. I am 6ft 2" and it was really a couple of inches too short for me. I find Decathlon's Merino/other fabric mix better value and they have a decent body length.


I bought one of the Aldi merino jerseys but didn't pay much attention to the wash care. It's now full of holes after being in the washing machine numerous times.
I have a DHB merino blend base layer and this can be thrown in a washing machine no problem. The. Garment has enough merino in it to still benefit from the no smell and wicking properties.


----------



## Simontm (16 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> What do you mean not all women want to wear pink and not all men want to wear blue?
> View attachment 373641
> 
> 
> Anyway, not all Aldi stuff is great. Much more hit and miss than Lidl. Last panniers I bought there didn't last 6 weeks. The last round of lights seems to have suffered from weak/snapped mounting points, from what I've seen IRL.


Yep, my front light mounting point snapped clean off


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2017)

One of their previous winter jackets with the zip-off arms is my primary commuting top layer, been really good.

Might look at the merino jersey and the rear camera/light thing this time.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2017)

A bit more information here

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...g-bargain-28th-september-including-£50-indoor


----------



## johnnyb47 (19 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> A bit more information here
> 
> http://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...g-bargain-28th-september-including-£50-indoor


Hmmm. That front light has an uncanny resemblance to the Lezyne front lights. :-)


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2017)

About time they did a small size , the smallest they stock in tops is a 38-40, which fits a 40 which in my book is large.Ok for commuting in winter but too flappy for anything else.


----------



## J1888 (20 Sep 2017)

Defo interested in the Fly6 clone. Re. their regular bibshorts - anyone got any experience of them?


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Sep 2017)

J1888 said:


> Defo interested in the Fly6 clone. Re. their regular bibshorts - anyone got any experience of them?



I had some regular bib shorts which ran for 2 years commuting and other duties before the stitching gave out. Mothballed for the winter, though. Intend buying a pair of the winter long bibs next week. I have an older pair from Aldi which are about 2 years old, with a windproof coating on the top which do very well.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Sep 2017)

Items are available to pre-order. I have gone for the camera light at: https://www.aldi.co.uk/camera-and-bike-light/p/079004160072600 I hope it has loop recording when the card fills up..


----------



## the stupid one (28 Sep 2017)

MY EYES! MY EYES! The front/rear light set is rather bright.

Also got the helmet light and the £2.99 rear light, plus socks, a base layer, and a jersey. There were only three of us picking through the baskets at 9 a.m., but one guy had already overloaded his basket, and was still trying stuff on when I checked out.


----------



## grellboy (28 Sep 2017)

Just got light set. £15. Really bright, USB charging and rubber strap fitting, so easily swappable between bikes. Nothing not to like at that price.


----------



## videoman (28 Sep 2017)

I've used the light set tonight and very impressed with them, very bright. Also purchased winter gloves, four pairs of socks and merino wool arm warmers.


----------



## johnnyb47 (28 Sep 2017)

I bought the rear cob light to night. I had one last year from Aldi but the bracket snapped resulting in the light bouncing down the road. The design is slightly different from last year offerings but it's extremely bright.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

the stupid one said:


> MY EYES! MY EYES! The front/rear light set is rather bright.
> 
> Also got the helmet light and the £2.99 rear light, plus socks, a base layer, and a jersey. There were only three of us picking through the baskets at 9 a.m., but one guy had already overloaded his basket, and was still trying stuff on when I checked out.


Might be bright, but not much use if you can't turn it off.

It'll be going back in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4976326, member: 45"]Hold the button down?[/QUOTE]
Button is down, it'll not come back up.


----------



## the stupid one (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Button is down, it'll not come back up.



Oh unlucky. Hope your Aldi isn't too far away.

I had to scratch my head a bit before locating the small plastic discs between the cells of the non-rechargeable lights I bought. There were no little pull-tags exiting the battery compartments.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

the stupid one said:


> *Oh unlucky. *Hope your Aldi isn't too far away.
> 
> I had to scratch my head a bit before locating the small plastic discs between the cells of the non-rechargeable lights I bought. There were no little pull-tags exiting the battery compartments.


That's what I'm thinking at present, but I'm blaming you for saying


the stupid one said:


> *MY EYES! MY EYES! *The front/rear light set is rather bright.


With that said I just had to try it in the house.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I bought the rear cob light to night. I had one last year from Aldi but the bracket snapped resulting in the light bouncing down the road. The design is slightly different from last year offerings but it's extremely bright.


How's it different? I saw one of this spring's lights bouncing down the road behind a rider in front. It had snapped where the main light body joined the the post that slotted into the bracket, which looked pretty square and vulnerable to stress fractures.


----------



## johnnyb47 (29 Sep 2017)

Its was the weak under seat bracket that clamps onto the seat rails that snapped on mine. The light ended up falling off and bouncing down the road. These new lights in Aldi have still got the same bracket so its best to avoid using them and use supplied seat post bracket instead. The light itself though is virtually the same as last years apart from being slightly different in shape.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)

the stupid one said:


> Oh unlucky. Hope your Aldi isn't too far away.


[QUOTE 4976370, member: 45"]You wanna take that back mate.[/QUOTE]
Replaced with only a check to see if it would turn off. No movement from the switch.


----------



## hoppym27 (29 Sep 2017)

What's the tights like?...they say they are good for 4 hour rides?..is that true?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2017)

What I wore last winter will do for this one coming


----------



## Slick (29 Sep 2017)

After getting a bit of a scare from a couple of 8 wheelers on Thursday morning, I decided to get the rear facing camera light to try. I went in today to have a look and it looked to me that someone had set a small explosive device under a load of rags as everything was scattered around. I was going to have a look for an XL jacket but just couldn't bring myself to rake through the tangled mess that was strewn before me. I ended up with the merino base layer, 2 neck warmers, a pair of super thick winter gloves and a Garmin edge 200 for £60 which I thought was a steal. I might go online to order the camera. Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2017)

Slick said:


> I went in today to have a look and it looked to me that someone had set a small explosive device under a load of rags as everything was scattered around.


No, Aldi specials always look like that within a few minutes of opening. Bloody cyclists. (Not really - it happens to lots of their specials.)



Slick said:


> the camera. Has anyone used it yet?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aldi-rear-camera.224217/page-3


----------



## Slick (29 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> No, Aldi specials always look like that within a few minutes of opening. Bloody cyclists. (Not really - it happens to lots of their specials.)
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aldi-rear-camera.224217/page-3


Found it, thanks. Still a bit unclear though, probably give it a miss.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> No, Aldi specials always look like that within a few minutes of opening. Bloody cyclists. (Not really - it happens to lots of their specials.)


Why should it though? Says more about those going than the shop. Where else would you do the same!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why should it though? Says more about those going than the shop. Where else would you do the same!


Not entirely - Aldi put boxed/packeted clothes out with often only a vague sizing sticker on the pack and not ordinary measurements, so people open them to check and then it's a devil's own job to repack them so they give up; and Aldi put unboxed clothes out in baskets (rather than spend money on hanger display units) so even if they start out folded and stacked and the shop floor staff haven't just tipped the box out, they easily get messy and tangled. So both of those seem like direct consequences of cutting operating costs.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)

mjr said:


> Not entirely - Aldi put boxed/packeted clothes out with often only a vague sizing sticker on the pack and not ordinary measurements, so people open them to check and then it's a devil's own job to repack them so they give up; and Aldi put unboxed clothes out in baskets (rather than spend money on hanger display units) so even if they start out folded and stacked and the shop floor staff haven't just tipped the box out, they easily get messy and tangled. So both of those seem like direct consequences of cutting operating costs.


They've a sign asking you not to open the packets, and it's ignored.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2017)

Popped in as i thought the armwarmers would be ok for commuting but only xl and medium left, neither fit.


----------



## tribanjules (29 Sep 2017)

Hit the aldi specials laxt night.
base layer top is thin but lovely u der my cycling top today.
Got my size 12s into the neoprene shoe covers. Seem well made.
winter mens tights are just that but feel great.
i avoided n+1 syndrome on the lights


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> They've a sign asking you not to open the packets, and it's ignored.


Never seen such a sign and it's not a reasonable request when they're not putting proper sizing info on the packets. This isn't distance selling where you can send it back very readily.


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> I also got a pair of arm warmers for £7.99, acrylic/wool/polyester "with merino", and they seem decent too (can't see the exact same on the web site).



I bought both a pair of the arm warmers and leg warmers as well, but heaven knows who does their sizing specs for them as the arm warmers I can't even pull them over my hands and as for the leg warmers, I would have thought that quite a lot of cyclists have decent sized calf muscles and yet I couldn't pull them more than half way up my lower leg.
Needless to say they are both being returned, but as for the merino wool clothing, they all fit my frame perfectly and are superb value for money.


----------



## Alan O (30 Sep 2017)

I popped in today and got this long-sleeved merino base layer for £16.99. I've never tried merino before, but its stretch makes it cling close to the skin with no bagginess and without feeling too tight - it seems pretty nice.

I also got a pair of these arm warmers for £5.99, acrylic/wool/polyester "with merino", and they seem decent too, though I don't know what the little knobbly beady bits stuck to the top end are for (updated - found them on the site).

And, as usual, a couple of 400ml cans of GT85 for £2 each.

Oh, and these winter jackets looked pretty reasonable too, but they only had sizes too small for me.


----------



## Welsh wheels (30 Sep 2017)

Can't praise the armwarmers enough, they're great for the meager sum of £5.99. I also brought some muc off wet lube, a long sleeved base layer and some waterproof trousers. I have quite a lot of the Aldi stuff and I like it, it's very good for the price but I also like to sometimes spend a bit more money and get Pactimo or Castelli gear as well.


----------



## hoppym27 (1 Oct 2017)

I bought some leg warmers..one of the black winter jackets which has been great so far this week!..some bike cleaner and degreaser...and 2 pairs of merino socks


----------



## SirDickieBird (1 Oct 2017)

Got myself some armwarmers as want to get covered up in the cold but heat up quickly and can't be doing with anything long-sleeved that can't be whipped off quickly! Used them and they seem good.

Got the front/back light set too. Good enough for my use at the moment and attached easily. Not sure how they'll stand up to the elements but for the price can't go too wrong. They had them in stock Thursday - Saturday lunch they'd all gone. 

Jackets seem (and are) cheap and would rather spend a few more ££ I think.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Oct 2017)

User46386 said:


> Buy cheap buy twice I think.


On the other hand. I have bought both jackets and Jerseys from Aldi that have performed as well as my Rapha jacket through the winter. I actually prefer their jerseys as they don't have logos all over them. You can also buy expensive and it ends up as rubbish. That's more disappointing than buying cheap at Aldi.


----------



## Evenflow (1 Oct 2017)

Just back from Aldi. Loads a good stuff. 
Good lights rechargeable. Gloves, Marino and standard base layers (16.99 and 6.99).
16g cartridges and appllicators, bike stands and turbo trainer and all good prices.
Bought myself a pair of overshoes for £14.99. Go on and off easily, seem good quality and waterproof .
Waterproof socks £2.99. Theres other stuff but I can't remember it all.
Its going fast!


----------



## si_c (2 Oct 2017)

Picked up a long sleeve Jersey and the long sleeve base layer to go with it. Arms are a bit short in the large size, but XL would swamp me in the body, problems of being a relatively skinny knuckle dragger.

Both did quite well on the forum 90miler on Saturday, including the extra 5.30am ride to the station and the 1am ride home from the same.


----------



## the stupid one (2 Oct 2017)

My wife came home from Aldi yesterday. I asked if she'd seen the bike stuff. She siad she hadn't, but it may have been in the aisle she couldn't get down because of all the middle-aged men there!


----------



## NickNick (2 Oct 2017)

I'm hoping there will still be the merino base layers by the time my client finally pays up this week (hate when people pay you late!). 

I was last in Aldi a couple of days before the winter range came in, but they did have a couple of these jerseys: https://www.aldi.co.uk/crane-mens'-short-sleeved-jersey/p/076828157208600 Spent about 15 min picking the box up, putting it down, picking it back up again... in part as wasn't 100% sure it would fit and also couldn't tell what it was really like as it was in a box. Eventually decided to take a punt on it and really pleased I did, it fits perfectly and is extremely comfortable and very good value for money and if we have another mild winter should see a fair bit of use with arm warmers.


----------

